# B&W Ebony duck call



## haddenhailers (Aug 3, 2014)

Got some b&w ebony from @Treecycle Hardwoods a couple weeks ago. Finally got it acclimated to my hot humid environment, and turned it. Going to make a matching goose tomorrow. Thanks for looking!

Andrew

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## David Seaba (Aug 3, 2014)

Andrew
That is a Great looking call. That finish is beautiful. 
David

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Aug 3, 2014)

Once again beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Aug 3, 2014)

Top shelf!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Aug 3, 2014)

That is out of the park. I had 2 sticks of B&W Ebony in my hands yesterday and decide to wait. Your finishes are fabulous. One day hope mine are half as good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarnickCustomCalls (Aug 3, 2014)

Gotta love that finish. Your finishing skills are insane

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks guys! I have a YouTube video up of my finish, if anybody has any questions give me a shout!

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## dbroswoods (Aug 3, 2014)

Great looking calls Andrew!!!

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 3, 2014)

I think he cheats somehow and pours glass on them for that finish

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 3, 2014)

Another beauty Andrew !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks guys, and yes Tony, you have figured it out! Liquid glass lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Andrew, that is world class work. Is that a CA finish? Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 4, 2014)

Yeah Randy it is CA finished. And thank you sir!

Andrew


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 4, 2014)

Point me to the video Andrew. I got to see how to pour liquid glass. Your finishes are second to none man.


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's the link in YouTube Ray. Thank you sir!

Andrew






PS Please excuse all the bandages lol


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you Andrew. I noticed that I have previously watched it but I watched it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 4, 2014)

Ray if you have any questions pm me and I'll send you my number sir. Feel free

Andrew


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 5, 2014)

You are the master of the CA finish. Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks Brent! I'm no master, I just screwed up a whole lot of calls before i got it right lol

Andrew

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BrentWin (Aug 5, 2014)

That's how masters are made

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

